# TTF on Twitter



## David Pence (Sep 5, 2010)

Just for fun, I've setup a feed from TTF to our Twitter ... um, feed. So, you can follow @thetolkienforum to keep up tabs on activity here.

Next up is an iPhone interface for TTF.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 5, 2010)

Cool deal. I'll follow the TTF on twitter, and await the iPhone interface since I just got an iPhone 2 days ago.:*up


----------



## David Pence (Sep 5, 2010)

Cool! There will most likely be an updated version of the iPhone 4 out around the end of this month, so, I would make sure they exchange yours for the rev 2.

There's rumors that 4.1 of vBulletin will include a mobile skin.


----------



## baragund (Sep 8, 2010)

Hmmm... I'm trying to imagine how the glorious debate tournaments among the Guilds would have worked if they were tweeted. Not very well, I think...:*o


----------

